# Kayak for blues?



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

All this talk of big blues is making me have crazy thoughts about how it won't hurt to take a few days off work next week to go after 'em. I'd like to bypass the pier fee and I'm no stranger to putting in the kayak through the breakers, my question is will this be a good means of catching big blues or do they tend to hang around structure, i.e piers?


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

they are "eating machines" --just follow the bait fish & the birds but be careful in that yak


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Try trolling a spoon behind the kayak till u get on top of them then start casting.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

The Blues have been thick in Rudee for the last 4-5 weeks but may be moving on. Lynnhaven Inlet has held them also for about the same amount of time bit I fished it this morning for a couple of hours and never saw one.

Just about anything will catch them. I've found that the best way is to target something else with soft baits and the blues just show up.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

Like Jay said, put the most expensive soft bait you have on and they will show up to chew it to shreds.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

some surgical hoses will work and i prefer to get the clark spoon rigs with the tubes already on it


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*Im half affraid*

To get in middle of a blitz of big blues. If the yak takes a 180 they will be blitzing on me!!!!


----------

